# Drachenlord ist zurück: "Ich sehe mich nicht als besiegt!"



## Johannes Gehrling (12. September 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Drachenlord ist zurück: "Ich sehe mich nicht als besiegt!"* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Drachenlord ist zurück: "Ich sehe mich nicht als besiegt!"*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## AlBundyFan (12. September 2022)

wie steht es eigentlich mit der polizei - da auslösen eines falschen alarms ist doch schon eine straftat. ermittelt da die polizei wer das war?


----------



## Rookieone (12. September 2022)

Das geht ja schon seit Jahren so und Strafverfolgung scheint den Hatern egal zu sein.
Ich fürchte das ist erst vorbei, wenn sich Rainer W. das Leben nimmt.


----------



## Matthias1981 (12. September 2022)

Wenn einfach mal alle Plattformen das Thema ignorieren würden, würde es sich von selbst erledigen. Weder er noch seine Hater könnten sich profilieren und gut ist‘s. Nein, selbst hier wird über die Spinner (damit meine ich alle Beteiligte, sowohl ihn als auch die Hater) berichtet und das Thema damit öffentlich gepuscht.


----------



## Physik4DE (12. September 2022)

Rainer ist schon seid Jahren besiegt. Spätestens mim Verkauf der Schanze hat er alles verloren was er noch hatte.


----------



## Martina (12. September 2022)

Herje...könnt ihr den mal ruhen lassen?

Durch diesen elendige Berichterstattung werft ihr auch noch Öl in das Feuer.
Er sieht sich bestätigt, dass noch berichtet wird.
Die "Hater" habe wieder was zum hassen.

Lasst es doch bitte einfach!
Es grenzt auch an Mobbing was ihr betreibt.


Schämt euch !


Rookieone schrieb:


> Das geht ja schon seit Jahren so und Strafverfolgung scheint den Hatern egal zu sein.
> Ich fürchte das ist erst vorbei, wenn sich Rainer W. das Leben nimmt.




so wird es kommen!


----------



## Malustra (12. September 2022)

Oh beteiligt sich pcgames.de jetzt auch am Hate vom Drachenlord? Gute PR.
Die News ist immerhin schon mal auf dem offiziellen Telegram Kanal der Hater gelandet


----------



## EddWald (12. September 2022)

Es unterliegt eben nur den Klugen und Eloquenten dieser Welt nachzugeben und zurückzustecken. Fatso hier ist, genau wie seine Brut des Hasses, halt nur der gemeine Pöbel.

Als Tipp: Nichts trifft den Pöbel besser als Ignoranz.


----------



## Pu244 (12. September 2022)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> wie steht es eigentlich mit der polizei - da auslösen eines falschen alarms ist doch schon eine straftat. ermittelt da die polizei wer das war?



Klar ermitteln die da, was glaubst du denn?

Und hoffentlich bekommen sie den Hirni auch dran, wenn er sich nicht schlauer, als der letzte Depp, angestellt hat.



Rookieone schrieb:


> Das geht ja schon seit Jahren so und Strafverfolgung scheint den Hatern egal zu sein.



Es gibt nicht "die" Hater, das ist eine extrem große, inhomogene Gruppe, die alle umfasst, die mit dem, was Rainer von sich gibt, nicht einverstanden ist.

Da ist man dann auch recht schnell dabei. Du findest, dass Vergewaltigungen kein Fetisch, sondern eine üble Straftat, sind? Schon bist du ein Haider.



Martina schrieb:


> so wird es kommen!



Ich glaube und hoffe nicht. Dazu passt auch seine Persönlichkeit nicht.

Aber er ist einer von der Sorte, die bei einem Amoklauf 10 unschuldige umbringt und vor Gericht darauf besteht, dass er in Notwehr gehandelt hat. Zum Glück haben sie ihm den Führerschein und damit den Ford, abgenommen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. September 2022)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> wie steht es eigentlich mit der polizei - da auslösen eines falschen alarms ist doch schon eine straftat. ermittelt da die polizei wer das war?


Ja, ist es. Von Geldstrafe bis 1 Jahr Freiheitsstrafe ist alles möglich.



> Strafgesetzbuch (StGB)
> § 145 Mißbrauch von Notrufen und Beeinträchtigung von Unfallverhütungs- und Nothilfemitteln​(1) Wer absichtlich oder wissentlich 1.
> Notrufe oder Notzeichen mißbraucht oder
> 2.
> ...


----------



## King-Cobra (12. September 2022)

Wenn er sich erst mal das Leben genommen hat, dann können die Medien wieder viele Artikel darüber bringen wie schlimm das Mobbing im Internet doch ist und was alles falsch läuft - Um dann genau so weiter zu machen wie bisher. Win-Win.
Glückwunsch, PCG.


----------



## Bonkic (12. September 2022)

PCGames schrieb:
			
		

> Bedeutet das, das "Drachen-Game" *geht unvermindert weiter?* Es steht zu befürchten.



haha, genau. als würdet ihr das "befürchten"...was für 'ne ekelhafte heuchelei!

pcgames ist inzwischen einer der protagonisten in diesem perfiden "spiel", das keines ist. pfui!


----------



## Cancer12345 (13. September 2022)

Leute, ihr tut so als wäre rainer winkler ein mobbingopfer, aber das liegt daran dass ihr noch nie ein video von ihm gesehen habt.
Dann hätte man gemerkt dass er ein Narzist höchsten Grades ist.

Jede organisation oder Person die rainer winkler je um hilfe angefragt hat, hat diese früher oder später eingestellt (auch vor beginn des drachengame) 
Und warum? Weil Raini einfach einen schlechten charakter hat.


----------



## Cancer12345 (13. September 2022)

Matthias1981 schrieb:


> Wenn einfach mal alle Plattformen das Thema ignorieren würden, würde es sich von selbst erledigen.


Eben nicht.die Medien sind im game nahezu bedeutungslos. Nur für den Drachen sind die Medien wichtig damit er sich als armes  Mobbingopfer hinstellen kann, was wiederum die "haider" provoziert.  Er war übrigens für etwa 3 wochen weg vom Fenster und es war relativ ruhig im game, bis drachenlord auf einem Dorffest rumgepöbelt hat und die Notrufnummer missbraucht hat. Und jetzt wird das game wieder fahrt aufnehmen


----------



## AlBundyFan (13. September 2022)

Cancer12345 schrieb:


> Leute, ihr tut so als wäre rainer winkler ein mobbingopfer, aber das liegt daran dass ihr noch nie ein video von ihm gesehen habt.
> Dann hätte man gemerkt dass er ein Narzist höchsten Grades ist.
> 
> Jede organisation oder Person die rainer winkler je um hilfe angefragt hat, hat diese früher oder später eingestellt (auch vor beginn des drachengame)
> Und warum? Weil Raini einfach einen schlechten charakter hat.


auch jemand mit schlechtem charakter kann mobbingopfer sein.

und egal wie "schlecht" jemandes charakter ist - keiner hat die behandlung (oder sogar den tod wie jemand bei einem anderem bericht schrieb) verdient.

nichtmal mörder werden von der gesellschaft so behandelt wie es rainer winkler passiert.


----------



## MuellerFanclub (13. September 2022)

Drachenlord ist eine Person des öffentlichen Lebens und will es offenbar auch weiterhin bleiben.
Von daher kann die pcgames über ihn berichten. Oder ist es bald auch Mobbing, wenn man kritisch über Sänger oder Politiker berichtet?

Zumal die pcgames hier nichtmal kritisch berichtet. Sie berichtet einfach. Und anders als viele andere Blätter ohne Fake news und anmaßende Narrative! Erfreulich!

Wenn hier jetzt einige von Selbstmord anfangen:
Ja, Herr .W spricht häufig von Selbstmord oder gar Amokläufen. 
In Verbindung mit seiner Lebenssituation finde ich das auch sehr bedenklich.

Aussagen wie "am liebsten würde ich die ganze Menschheit auslöschen und danach Selbstmord begehen" sind auf Video dokumentiert. 

Aber hier etwas zu unternehmen wäre die Aufgabe der Behörden. Er stand erst kürzlich vor Gericht, da wurden psychologische Gutachten erstellt.

Vor 2 Wochen hat er am Ende eines Dorffestes den Krankenwagen gerufen, weil er keinen Schlafplatz hatte. Und warum ins Krankenhaus laufen, wenn man auch ein geräumiges Taxi mit Blaulicht bekommt?
Jedenfalls war er 2 Tage dort und wurde wieder entlassen, nicht in eine Geschlossene eingewiesen.

Wenn also schon die Behörden nichts unternehmen, was soll dann die pcgames tun?


----------



## facopse (13. September 2022)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> auch jemand mit schlechtem charakter kann mobbingopfer sein.
> 
> und egal wie "schlecht" jemandes charakter ist - keiner hat die behandlung (oder sogar den tod wie jemand bei einem anderem bericht schrieb) verdient.
> 
> nichtmal mörder werden von der gesellschaft so behandelt wie es rainer winkler passiert.


Der Drachenlord ist nachweislich selbst ein Mobber, der andere provoziert, beleidigt und erniedrigt.

Echte Mobbingopfer trifft der Hass völlig unverschuldet. Das ist beim Drachenlord nicht der Fall. 
Mehrmals gab er sogar öffentlich zu, den Hass bewusst zu schüren, um Reichweite zu generieren.

Der aktuelle Zeitgeist macht es ihm anschließend besonders leicht, sich als Opfer zu verkaufen, um somit von Gutmeinenden Geld einzustreichen. 

Denn Opfer sind heute gefragter denn je, sie befriedigen den moralischen Geltungsdrang einer satten Wohlstandsgesellschaft. Dabei ist es oft nebensächlich, ob es sich um echte oder nur vermeintliche Opfer handelt. Den "Helfern" geht es meist nur um sich und ihren Geltungsdrang.

Der Drachenlord hat sich seine aktuelle Situation durch jahrelange "Bemühungen" hart "erarbeitet" und ist in meinen Augen daher mitnichten ein Opfer.


----------



## Dioxyd (13. September 2022)

Krass, dass sich hier auch seine Hater tummeln... Diese Menschen, von der Beschreibung her zu Antifa gehörig, sind in meinen Augen komplett geistig verwirrt und gefährlich.
Ich bin schockiert wie die Hater hier sagen warum man bei ihm nicht tätig wird?
Aussagen wie"ich möchte die ganze Welt auslöschen" sind in meinen Augen in seiner Situation mehr als verständlich... Er wurde sogar für Notwehr verurteilt... Irgendwas läuft hier ganz gehörig schief. Seine Hater sollte man mit Haftstrafen belohnen (so ca. 2-4 Jahre) 
Und wer ihn nicht mag, sollte ihn meiden. Ich verfolge ihn nicht, staune nur, wie ein Mensch von psychisch extrem gestörten verfolgt wird und die Poliei sieht nur zu
Krank


MuellerFanclub schrieb:


> Drachenlord ist eine Person des öffentlichen Lebens und will es offenbar auch weiterhin bleiben.
> Von daher kann die pcgames über ihn berichten. Oder ist es bald auch Mobbing, wenn man kritisch über Sänger oder Politiker berichtet?
> 
> Zumal die pcgames hier nichtmal kritisch berichtet. Sie berichtet einfach. Und anders als viele andere Blätter ohne Fake news und anmaßende Narrative! Erfreulich!
> ...



Also laut den offiziellen Angaben wurde bei ihm eher Blaulicht gerufen.... Nicht er war es.... Das nennt sich swatting und kommt bei ihm ständig vor
Und ja, da ermitteln die Behörden


----------



## Martina (13. September 2022)

MuellerFanclub schrieb:


> Drachenlord ist eine Person des öffentlichen Lebens und will es offenbar auch weiterhin bleiben.
> Von daher kann die pcgames über ihn berichten. Oder ist es bald auch Mobbing, wenn man kritisch über Sänger oder Politiker berichtet?
> 
> Zumal die pcgames hier nichtmal kritisch berichtet. Sie berichtet einfach. Und anders als viele andere Blätter ohne Fake news und anmaßende Narrative! Erfreulich!
> ...




Und dafür heute einen Fake Account erstellt - Respekt!


----------



## facopse (13. September 2022)

Martina schrieb:


> Und dafür heute einen Fake Account erstellt - Respekt!


Na und? Ich bin schon 10 Jahre länger dabei als du. Ist meine Meinung nun mehr wert?


----------



## Cancer12345 (13. September 2022)

Dioxyd schrieb:


> Krass, dass sich hier auch seine Hater tummeln... Diese Menschen, von der Beschreibung her zu Antifa gehörig, sind in meinen Augen komplett geistig verwirrt und gefährlich.
> Ich bin schockiert wie die Hater hier sagen warum man bei ihm nicht tätig wird?
> Aussagen wie"ich möchte die ganze Welt auslöschen" sind in meinen Augen in seiner Situation mehr als verständlich... Er wurde sogar für Notwehr verurteilt... Irgendwas läuft hier ganz gehörig schief. Seine Hater sollte man mit Haftstrafen belohnen (so ca. 2-4 Jahre)
> Und wer ihn nicht mag, sollte ihn meiden. Ich verfolge ihn nicht, staune nur, wie ein Mensch von psychisch extrem gestörten verfolgt wird und die Poliei sieht nur zu
> ...


Ist ja gut raini, keiner kauft dir das ab


----------



## fud1974 (13. September 2022)

Dioxyd schrieb:


> Krass, dass sich hier auch seine Hater tummeln... Diese Menschen, von der Beschreibung her zu Antifa gehörig, sind in meinen Augen komplett geistig verwirrt und gefährlich.



Hater? Antifa??? 

WHAT IS HAPPENING??

Wird ja immer kurioser hier..


----------



## McDrake (13. September 2022)

Ich schau ab und zu mal hier vorbei:
Rotz auf PCG läuft noch.

Tschüssi


----------



## Pu244 (13. September 2022)

Dioxyd schrieb:


> Er wurde sogar für Notwehr verurteilt...



Nein, wurde er nicht, denn das war keine Notwehr.



Dioxyd schrieb:


> Seine Hater sollte man mit Haftstrafen belohnen (so ca. 2-4 Jahre)



Mal eben alle einsperren, die mit dem Lord nicht übereinstimmen, eine Idee, die von ihm hätte sein können.



Dioxyd schrieb:


> (...) und die Poliei sieht nur zu



Nein, tut sie nicht. Sie wird dann tätig, wenn wirklich Straftaten vorgefallen sind. Vor dem Haus einer öffentlichen Person zu stehen und es sich anzusehen, gehörte eben nicht dazu.



Dioxyd schrieb:


> Also laut den offiziellen Angaben wurde bei ihm eher Blaulicht gerufen.... Nicht er war es.... Das nennt sich swatting und kommt bei ihm ständig vor



Du vermischt zwei Vorfälle. Du meinst das Hotel, zudem die Feuerwehr gerufen wurde, er meint den Krankenwagen, den der Lord zum Kirchweihfest gerufen und als Taxi mißbraucht hat.



fud1974 schrieb:


> Hater? Antifa???
> 
> WHAT IS HAPPENING??
> 
> Wird ja immer kurioser hier..



Also ich dachte immer, das wären Kaggnazis.


----------



## TheSinner (13. September 2022)

Ganz ehrlich, wenn das hier so weiterläuft bleibt mir nur ganz explizit den DJV anzuschreiben und auf die Mängel hinsichtlich Herrn Gehrlings ethischer Verantwortung hinzuweisen.

Was würde der geehrte Herr Redakteur denken wenn ich anfinge sensationsgeil über jeden Mist der ihn betrifft zu schreiben? Im Ernst, haltet euch doch wenigstens and die journalistischen Mindestansprüche.

Danke.


----------



## ZgamerZ (14. September 2022)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, wenn das hier so weiterläuft bleibt mir nur ganz explizit den DJV anzuschreiben und auf die Mängel hinsichtlich Herrn Gehrlings ethischer Verantwortung hinzuweisen.
> 
> Was würde der geehrte Herr Redakteur denken wenn ich anfinge sensationsgeil über jeden Mist der ihn betrifft zu schreiben? Im Ernst, haltet euch doch wenigstens and die journalistischen Mindestansprüche.
> 
> Danke.



Den Spieß umdrehen... Hat Jan Böhmermann hat letztes Jahr ja mal mit den Mitarbeitern und den Besitzern diverser Promiklatschhefte getan. Das hat den Betroffenen dann auf einmal gar nicht geschmeckt, auf der anderen Seite ihres "Handwerks" zu stehen XD

Ich möchte dich allerdings auf folgenden Sachverhalt hinweisen: Herr Gehrling ist höchstwahrscheinlich NICHT der Hauptverantwortliche hinter diesem Dreck hier. Er ist halt nur der arme Willi, der diesen Job machen muss. Wie auch seine ganzen Amaranda-Artikel. Hat Toni glaube ich auch schon einmal erklärt, dass er selber da keinen Spaß dran hat.

Würde man das Böhmermann-Prinzip hier bei Computec-Media anwenden, dann bei der Chefetage, von denen meiner Vermutung nach die Entscheidungsgewalt ausgeht, mit Triggermüll wie den "Drachenlordnews" die Einnahmen zu verbessern. Inklusive der Entwickler der "Marketingtools", welche der Redaktion auf den Klick genau sagen, was grad gut läuft und was nicht.

Dabei kann man den Zeigefinger aber auch gleich weiterreichen und alle, die hier geklickt und Kommentiert haben mitverantwortlich machen (Mich mitinbegriffen, der sich dann immer die Kommentare durchliest und denkt "Jupp! That`s se NEULAND von dem die Merkel immer geredet hat!"). Denn würde sich niemand dafür interessieren, niemand es anklicken, dann würde es kein Geld bringen, dann müsste der Gehrling nicht an seiner Tastatur hocken und solchen niederen Journalismusabfall in die Tastatur kloppen und sich derweil vermutlich insgeheim fragen, was eigentlich bei seinem Traum vom Gamingredakteur wann und wo schiefgelaufen ist.

Im Internet, wie im freien Handel wird nur langfristig angeboten, was auch gut läuft. Wenn niemand SUVs so groß wie Wohnhäuser kaufen würde, würden auch keine hergestellt.

Und ausreichend Leute WOLLEN Fattywinkler, also gibt man ihnen Fattywinkler - Selbst auf Seiten die eigentlich nichts mit Gaming zu tun haben.

Im zweiten Predator-Film meint doch der eine Söldner "Wenn es blutet, dann kann man es auch töten" - Beim Drachenlord könnte man schlicht argumentieren "Wenn es dich triggern kann, dann kannst du es auch ignorieren".

"Journalistische Mindestansprüche" sind teuer, machen viel Arbeit und nehmen in der Abstellkammer immer so viel Platz weg - Aber das nur so nebenbei bemerkt .


----------



## Pu244 (14. September 2022)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, wenn das hier so weiterläuft bleibt mir nur ganz explizit den DJV anzuschreiben und auf die Mängel hinsichtlich Herrn Gehrlings ethischer Verantwortung hinzuweisen.



Und?

Was willst du da tolles schreiben? "Hilfe, die berichten über eine Person des öffentlichen Lebens und das passt mir garnicht". Darauf würde es hinauslaufen.

Es wurde hier durchaus sachlich und nicht hämisch berichtet, das ist noch absolut Harmlos. Im übrigen hat die Presse das Recht über solche Vorfälle zu schreiben, auch wenn es demjenigen nicht passt. Wobei Rainer Winkler ja selbst Interviews gibt, willst du den auch anschwärzen?

Anders war es z.B. bei der bayerischen Tz, die haben extrem hämisch über den Landtagsabgeordneten Hans Waller berichtet und ihm den Namen "Porno Wallner" (korrekt wäre "Erotikhotline Wallner") verpasst. Die Journalisten haben ihn so gereizt, dass er bei seinen Prozessen mehrfach zugeschlagen hat. Die Presse hatte einfach richtig Spaß daran, ihn explodieren zu sehen.

Klar war der Typ ein echter Arsch und hat einiges gemacht, wofür er auch verurteilt wurde, aber mußte man auch noch ein bis zwei Jahrzehnte hämisch darüber berichten, dass "Porno Wallner" jetzt pleite ist und das "Porno Wallner" jetzt sein Haus verliert, da es zwangsversteigert wird und das "Porno Wallner" jetzt rausgeschmissen wird?

Das war unterste Schublade, aber noch von der Pressefreiheit gedeckt.






						Hans Wallner (Politiker) – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				






TheSinner schrieb:


> Was würde der geehrte Herr Redakteur denken wenn ich anfinge sensationsgeil über jeden Mist der ihn betrifft zu schreiben?



Wenn der Redakteur korrupt ist oder sonst was von öffentlichem Interesse gemacht hat, dann wird darüber geschrieben.



TheSinner schrieb:


> Im Ernst, haltet euch doch wenigstens and die journalistischen Mindestansprüche.



Die Grenze ist noch sehr, sehr, sehr weit entfernt. Das ganze hier ist noch harmlos, da durften einige noch bedeutend mehr ertragen. Z.B. "Turbo Rolf", der vermutlich unschuldig war und der von den Reportern ähnlich heftig belagert wurde. Wohlgemerkt von Reportern, nicht von irgendwelchen Typen aus dem Internet.


----------



## Cancer12345 (14. September 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Hater? Antifa???
> 
> WHAT IS HAPPENING??
> 
> Wird ja immer kurioser hier..


1. Es heisst immer noch haider
2. Sind die haider eine sehr durchmischte gruppe, die jedoch alle arbeitslos sind, deshalb kommen sie ja auch häufihmg am samstag


----------



## Cancer12345 (14. September 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Hater? Antifa???
> 
> WHAT IS HAPPENING??
> 
> Wird ja immer kurioser hier..


1. Es heisst immer noch haider.
2. Sind die haider eine durchgemischte truppe wo jeder andere motivationen hat
3. Gibt es nur eine gemeinsamkeit:sie sind alle arbeitslos, deshalb kommen sie ja auch samstags vermehrt vor.


----------



## fud1974 (14. September 2022)

Cancer12345 schrieb:


> 1. Es heisst immer noch haider
> 2. Sind die haider eine sehr durchmischte gruppe, die jedoch alle arbeitslos sind, deshalb kommen sie ja auch häufihmg am samstag



Zu. 1.) Ich habe jetzt direkt "Hater" zitiert wie aus dem Ausgangspost, wer bin ich, Fälschungen im Quellmaterial vorzunehmen? 

Ich wunderte mich nur über die implizite und recht versteckte Zuordnung der Hater.. oh Verzeihung.. "Haider" zur Antifa.... aber wer weiß, wir sind sicherlich in diesem sehr wertvollen Diskurs was ganz Großem auf der Spur!


----------



## AlBundyFan (14. September 2022)

facopse schrieb:


> Der Drachenlord ist nachweislich selbst ein Mobber, der andere provoziert, beleidigt und erniedrigt.
> 
> Echte Mobbingopfer trifft der Hass völlig unverschuldet. Das ist beim Drachenlord nicht der Fall.
> Mehrmals gab er sogar öffentlich zu, den Hass bewusst zu schüren, um Reichweite zu generieren.
> ...


wie gesagt - schlechte menschen denken so. leider. und es gibt millionen von euch die anderen menschen bewußt das leben verschlechtern weil es sie selbst befriedigt. so denken schelchte menschen.

rainer winkler ist sonderschüler, hat sein haus verloren und ist jetzt obdachloser. das ist die konsequenz aus dem handeln der hater und ganz sicher hat er nicht gewollt, daß das passiert.
wenn man jahrelang gemobbt wird, wird man dünnhäutig und ist leicht in rage zu bringen. man ist gespannt wie eine feder weil jederzeit wieder etwas passieren kann. und bei rainer winkler könnte es jede person sein, die er auf der straße oder sonstwo sieht, die auf ihn verbal oder möglichereweise sogar handgreiflich losgeht.
er muß jede einzelne sekunde seines lebens davon ausgehen, daß wieder einer der hater irgendeine gemeinheit gegen ihn plant.
die einzelnen hater sehen ja nur ihr eigenes handeln und tun vielleicht 1 x im monat oder weniger wirklich etwas gegen ihn. aber für ihn ist das nicht nur 1x im monat sondern ständig.

allein das verhältnis von mehreren tausenden gegen einen - wer da nicht kappiert, daß das unfair ist, der ist eben ein schelchter mensch oder ein idi.ot.

aber schlechte menschen reden sich halt ihr verhalten immer schön, weil sie ja nicht zugegen wollen, auch vor sich selbst, daß sie schlechte menschen sind.


----------



## Murmelgrumpf (14. September 2022)

Sorry PCGAMES ... aber hier dieses scheinheilige "Berichten" und Aufbereiten der ganzen Story (mal wieder) in der sicheren Gewißheit, mal wieder eine überflüssige Diskussion losgetreten zu haben ... das ist einfach schäbig. Laßt das ganze versanden und gebt keiner beteiligten Gruppe ein Forum für Vermutungen, Halbwahrheiten und Schuldzuweisungen.
Dann füllt den Platz lieber wieder mit irgendeinem "völlig egal"-Cosplay oder irgendeinem Quark über Amaranth. Journalismus geht echt anders. Oder gehört Ihr etwa zu Springer ???


----------



## MichaelG (14. September 2022)

Deutschland ist nicht besiegt. Adolf am 30. April 1945. *sarkasmusmod off*


----------



## RevolverOcelot (14. September 2022)

Wofür habt ihr eigentlich Gamezone umstrukturiert um hier trotzdem solchen Schrott zu posten? 
Lasst diese Meldungen einfach dort.
Wenn man bei Gamestar nach dem Typen sucht findet man "Eine" "Eine" Meldung von 2017 dazu, aber nein hier ist wohl der Fanclub von dem in der Redaktion unterwegs.


----------



## OldShatterhand (14. September 2022)

Frage mich immer noch wieso Leute solche News nicht einfach ignorieren wenn es sie nicht interessiert.


----------



## facopse (14. September 2022)

OldShatterhand schrieb:


> Frage mich immer noch wieso Leute solche News nicht einfach ignorieren wenn es sie nicht interessiert.


Die Verlockung ist zu groß, sich als stellvertretende moralische Instanz aufzuspielen.


----------



## Cancer12345 (14. September 2022)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> rainer winkler ist sonderschüler, hat sein haus verloren und ist jetzt obdachloser. das ist die konsequenz aus dem handeln der hater und ganz sicher hat er nicht gewollt, daß das passiert.


Dude, er hat sein Haus willentlich  verkauft. Er hat das aus freien stücken getan. Genau wie er aus freien stücken ein teures auto gekauft hat, obwohl er wusste dass er noch eine MPU machen muss. Es war auch seine entscheidung die mpu  nicht zu machen und den teuren wagen wieder zu verkaufen. Und es war auch seine Entscheidung vergewaltigungsgeschichten im Netz zu verbreiten, weshalb alle seine elektronischen Geräte von der Pilozei beschlagnahmt wurden. Die hater sind nicht schuld an seiner Situation, es sei denn man zählt den grössten Drachlord-haider dazu, nämlich Rainer selbst


----------



## Cancer12345 (14. September 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Ich wunderte mich nur über die implizite und recht versteckte Zuordnung der Hater.. oh Verzeihung.. "Haider" zur Antifa.... aber wer weiß, wir sind sicherlich in diesem sehr wertvollen Diskurs was ganz Großem auf der Spur!


Ich denke die haider sind eher mitglied der Neuen WeltOrdnung (NWO) deshalb sind ihre aktionen so abgestimmt das niemals zwei aktionen gleichzeitig passieren.
Ich denke das ist ein fall für mimon baraka.


----------



## fud1974 (14. September 2022)

RevolverOcelot schrieb:


> Wofür habt ihr eigentlich Gamezone umstrukturiert um hier trotzdem solchen Schrott zu posten?
> Lasst diese Meldungen einfach dort.



Wenn ich das damals richtig verstanden habe ging es darum einen "Großteil" der Meldungen auf Gamezone zu bringen, heißt aber wohl auch dass die richtigen "Banger" (Drachenlord) weiter hier laufen.... Kannst ja auf Gamezone schauen, ich bin froh dass die Dinger nicht hier sind, dagegen sind die Drachenlord News noch Quality Content ....

Und das ganze auch nur zur "Bewährung", wenn es auf Gamezone.de nicht angenommen wird, dann kommt es wieder verstärkt hier, das wurde auch schon relativ klar gemacht.


----------



## MuellerFanclub (16. September 2022)

@Dioxyd @Martina
Argumente kommen von euch irgendwie nicht. Schwache Leistung.

Dioxyds einziges Argument war, dass er den Missbrauch des Notrufs durch Ruiner mit dem Missbrauch des Notrufs durch Hater verwechselt hat.
Wurde ja schon aufgeklärt, danke an alle, die hier so fleißig geschrieben haben!

Übrigens ist der Typ, der damals den Feuerwehreinsatz ausgelöst hat, zu 3 Jahren Knast verurteilt worden!
Ein halbes Jahr nur für den Notruf und die anderen 2,5 Jahre für andere "Streiche" am Lard, die ebenfalls zu weit gingen.

Ganz schön knackig in einem Land, wo man für die Vergewaltigung einer 11-jährigen auch schonmal Bewährung bekommt.

Nur soviel dazu, Straftaten der Hater würden nicht bestraft.

Irgendwer hat gesagt, es sei ja unfair, dass Reiner gegen so viele gleichzeitig ankommen muss.
Ja kann sein. Vor allen Dingen werden viele Straftaten, z. B. Steinwürfe gegen sein Haus damals, nicht bestraft, weil niemand erwischt wird.
Dazu hat es aber auch nicht geholfen, dass seine Lordschaft die Polizei als persönliche Leibstandarte begriffen und wegen jedem Unfug herbeigerufen hat. 
Bei echten Straftaten kamen die dann auch nicht mehr schnell genug, um die Leute zu erwischen.


----------



## MuellerFanclub (16. September 2022)

Also nochmal zur Klarstellung:
Vor Jahren gab es einen Feuerwehreinsatz bei seinem Haus, ein Telefonstreich. Der Typ wurde verurteilt.
Vor kurzem gab es einen Gasnotruf oder sowas in einem Hotel. Da wird natürlich noch ermittelt.

Vor ca. 2 Wochen hat Ruiner nach einem Abend feiern auf der Kirchweih den Krankenwagen als persönliches Taxi und das Krankenhaus als Hotel missbraucht.

Und jahrelang hat er die Polizei mehrmals täglich für jeden Unfug wie "da stehen Leute vor meinem Haus" angerufen, so dass die so genervt und überlastet waren, dass sie nur noch sporadisch zu ihm gefahren sind. Wofür sie von ihm auch rege beschimpft wurden.

Nochmal zum Thema, wie schlimm es doch ist, dass Reiner alleine gegen so viele "kämpfen" muss:

Ja, warum macht er es dann? Diese Situation kam doch nicht über Nacht! Er hat den Hate jahrelang geschürt und bedient und es wurde immer mehr und mehr und mehr! Er hätte so oft die Möglichkeit gehabt, einfach aufzuhören!

Die erste Instanz von seinem letzten Prozess wurde von einer Richterin Winkelmann - ja, die heißt wirklich so - verhandelt. Und die hatte die Lage wirklich gut verstanden.
Die hat ihm nämlich einen Deal angeboten: Er bekommt ausnahmsweise nochmal Bewährung, löscht sich dafür, ist nur noch anonym im Internet unterwegs und macht eine Ausbildung zu einem richtigen Tschobb.
Das hat Ruiner aber abgelehnt. Er wolle stattdessen seinen Content ändern, dann würde auch ein anderes Publikum kommen.

Die Sinnigkeit dieses Plans hat die Richterin gut verstanden - und ihn zu 2 Jahren Haft verurteilt. Erst der letzte Richter hat ihre gute Arbeit in der Berufung zunichte gemacht.

Der Hauptschuldige an der Sidduazion vom Drachenlord ist er selbst: Ohne hate würde er durch Youtube nix verdienen mit seinem grauenhaften Content. Das weiß er auch selbst. Deshalb schürt er ihn immer weiter um seine Starallüren ausleben zu können und nicht arbeiten zu müssen.

Jetzt zu fordern, dass Leute die ihn nicht mögen kategorisch weggesperrt gehören (Hitler? Stalin? Bist du es?) ist so eine utopische Verkennung der Situation, dass es schon weh tut!


----------



## fud1974 (16. September 2022)

Es ist eh hier Hopfen und Malz verloren.

Es treffen auf beiden Seiten einfach Leute aufeinander die Unterstützung benötigen auf der einen oder anderen Weise.


----------



## fud1974 (16. September 2022)

ZgamerZ schrieb:


> Ich möchte dich allerdings auf folgenden Sachverhalt hinweisen: Herr Gehrling ist höchstwahrscheinlich NICHT der Hauptverantwortliche hinter diesem Dreck hier. Er ist halt nur der arme Willi, der diesen Job machen muss. Wie auch seine ganzen Amaranda-Artikel. Hat Toni glaube ich auch schon einmal erklärt, dass er selber da keinen Spaß dran hat.



Das habe ich zumindest anders in Erinnerung.. Toni sagte, dass er durchaus der ist, der da Spaß an sowas hat bzw. dem Thema am nächsten steht, sie würden keinen nehmen den man dazu zwingen müsste. Ich habe das zumindest noch ziemlich lebhaft im Gedächtnis, aber ich weiß nicht mehr, ob das hier im Forum war oder bei uns im Community-Podcast.


----------



## ZgamerZ (16. September 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Das habe ich zumindest anders in Erinnerung.. Toni sagte, dass er durchaus der ist, der da Spaß an sowas hat bzw. dem Thema am nächsten steht, sie würden keinen nehmen den man dazu zwingen müsste. Ich habe das zumindest noch ziemlich lebhaft im Gedächtnis, aber ich weiß nicht mehr, ob das hier im Forum war oder bei uns im Community-Podcast.


Siehste, und ich habe es exakt gegenteilig im Gedächtnis.

Aber wenn dem so ist, so ein sollte... Oha, ja dann möchte ich in diesem Fall meine Worte gegenüber TheSinner widerrufen und ihm Recht geben mit seiner Grundaussage.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xJcVYgBqewM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------

